# Picture request - Sport Seats



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Closeup of the bolster. The is where I scuffed it with my jeans.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Gladius,
You can easily fix that yourself. Let me know if you're interested and I will look up a DIY for you.


----------



## Gladius (Jun 8, 2003)

F1Crazy, do tell....


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

ok here's mine...not bad wear for a 77 eh??? oh you wanted the "new sport seats...sorry


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

best reason to buy 'Ette OR VINYL as they used to call it


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

Am I the only person with cloth seats?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Gladius said:


> *F1Crazy, do tell.... *


Check your PM.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *Check your PM. *


Hey, how about us? 
Mom, he's not sharing! :bawling:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Hey, how about us?
> Mom, he's not sharing! :bawling: *


Oops, sorry boys...

OK, look at these 2 DIYs:
http://www.autopia.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14278&highlight=leather+repair& , you may have to register to view it though

http://home.insightbb.com/~todd.kenyon/leather.htm , this is a very extensive seat restoration, not really needed to repair scuffing but will give you lots of ideas.

Now, do you still feel left out?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WOW !! :yikes: 

Impressive results ! :thumbup: 

I've bookmarked the links.

Thanks F1


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I've bookmarked the links.
> 
> Thanks F1  *


Me too. Thanks again F1! :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *WOW !! :yikes:
> 
> Impressive results ! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


At some point I'm going to attempt a repair of some cracking on my wife's car and will post detailed DIY here. It's still probably a few months away though.


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

Ack said:


> *This is the only one I could find on my work computer. Don't mind the girl in my car . . . :angel:
> 
> I'll post some more tonight, sans girl.
> 
> Edit: Pic was taken in 2002, I'm guessing the models age is 24 and I'm not sure of the mileage . . .  *


Ack, that sorta gives a whole new meaning to the term "sports seats." Nice, ummmm, bolsters, too.


----------

